# الأقسام التقنية > منتدى الخلويات وبرامجها >  لعبة تريكس بصيغة جافا

## Ahmad zo3bi

جايبلكم اليوم لعبة تريكس ناااااااااااااااار بصيغة جافا

وانشالله تعجبكم وما تلهيكم عن ذكر الله

----------


## مهدي شطناوي

*تسلم ايديك يا زعبي ع اللعبة انت شكلك بدك تخرب بيتنا احنا وبدون اللعبة مش ماشي حالنا...*

----------


## العالي عالي

مشكور عبة رائعة وجميلة 

لعبة الملوك

----------


## روان

شكرا الك  :Smile:

----------


## العالي عالي

> شكرا الك


شو روان شكلك بتحبيها اللعبة هاي  :Smile:

----------


## معاذ القرعان

> شو روان شكلك بتحبيها اللعبة هاي


بتدبل شيخ الكبة على ورقة  :Db465236ff:

----------


## ر م ش ش م ر

يسلمووووووووووووو على اللعبة

----------


## وسيم جميل

يسلمو ولكن هل تعمل على جهاز 5530 اكسبرس ميوزك

----------


## tatata1977

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## mmsas123

تسلم ايديككككككككككككككك

----------


## alwadhan

thanks very much for this game

----------


## ROHJMOONEH

مشكور  يالغالي فديتك وعن جد يسلموا ايديك

----------


## wisam-bh

ضروري نتشكركون ونبوس ايديكم بكل موقع حتى نعمل اي شي :Argue1:

----------


## mido1992

شكرا..............................................  ....................

----------


## amdhr

السلاعليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
لا اله الا الله

----------


## ابو غرام

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا

----------


## ابو المنس

مشششششششششششششششكور

----------


## عبودكو

:Header: 
 شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## عبودكو

:upset2: :110104 EmM8 Prv:  :36 1 21[1]:

----------


## عبودكو

بتشتغل ع الهمر

----------


## عبودكو

وعلى سامسونج

----------


## عبودكو

ياريت تفيدوني

----------


## غير مسجل

يسلمو على اللعبه الرائعه وتسلم يداك

----------


## حمادة البوريني

يا اخوان انا مو شايف اللعبة عندي ساعدوني مشان الله
:yelling:

----------


## hussam

جيد
 :Header:

----------


## ابو زيد المخلصي

مسكككككووووور على العبة

----------


## لهلوبة الشرق

يسلموووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو

----------

